# CTF am 28.05.2006 in Mülheim-Kärlich



## Siegfried (17. April 2006)

An all CTF ler.

Am 28.05.2005 findet vor der Koblenzer Haustüre eine CTF von

52/35/20 km statt. Kaum Höhenmeter, daher leicht zu fahren.

Startzeit von 7 - 10 Uhr.


----------



## sebot.rlp (17. April 2006)

Hey,

gibt es einen Internet-Link dazu?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siegfried (17. April 2006)

Ausrichter der CTF ist der RV Edelweiß Mülheim e.V.
Dieser Verein besitzt zur zeit noch keinen Internetzugang.

gruß


----------



## Cecil974 (17. April 2006)

Da die Mülheim-Kärlicher CTF nur drei Tage nach der Weiberner CTF ist macht sie richtig viel Spaß (da wenig Höhenmeter für die geschundenen Beine). Wir fahren wieder beide mit


----------



## Single-Trail (17. April 2006)

bin gerne dabei... 

aber noch ein bischen hintergrund info wäre nicht schlecht...


----------



## Single-Trail (1. Mai 2006)

hat hier keiner n bischen info??? startgeld?? und wo ist den der start genau?? 
wo mülheim-kährlich is weis ich ja aber dat is ja ken 100 seelen dorf sondern schon en bischen größer...

gibts auch checkpoints mit verpflegung.... wie is das ganze organisiert==???

hätte echt lust da mit zu fahren aber son bischen info wäre erlich net schlecht...


----------



## Siegfried (3. Mai 2006)

Single-Trail schrieb:
			
		

> hat hier keiner n bischen info??? startgeld?? und wo ist den der start genau??
> wo mülheim-kährlich is weis ich ja aber dat is ja ken 100 seelen dorf sondern schon en bischen größer...
> 
> gibts auch checkpoints mit verpflegung.... wie is das ganze organisiert==???
> ...



Start ist in Mülheim-Kärlich. Folge einfach den Hinweisschilder "Start RTF ".
Startzeit ab 7:00 Uhr. Auf der "grossen Tour " gibt es 2 Kontrollstellen mit
Verpflegung. Startgeld glaub ich so um 4-5 Euro.
Beachtete Bitte : Dies ist eine genehmigte CTF und keine Rennveranstaltung.
Viel Spaß.

....der zweite ist der erste Verlierer......


----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Mai 2006)

7 Uhr???

Da schlafe ich doch noch


----------



## Single-Trail (5. Mai 2006)

^tja der frühe vogel fängt den wurm


----------



## null.ahnung (16. Mai 2006)

Die Strecke geht zu ca. 70% durch Obstbaumfelder.Ca.52km mit 700hm.Meistens  
50m rauf dann 50m runter.Nur ein längerer Anstieg(>100hm).Kommt fast komplett ohne Trails aus;nur Feldwege und geteerte Wirtschaftswege;Aber Spass machts trotzdem.


----------



## Burli (17. Mai 2006)

Hi,

kann es sein, dass dort Zeitgleich eine RTF und eine CTF von dem gleichen Veranstalter läuft?  

Gruß Burli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Letztes Jahr war es so. CTF und RTF. Ob es dieses Jahr auch wieder so ist weiß ich nicht. Aber die RTF Strecke soll nicht so schön zu fahren sein, wegen zu starkem Verkehr.


----------



## Crazy Creek (17. Mai 2006)

rtf ctf ? ....klingt vielleicht n bisschen dämlich jetzt, aber könnte mir das ma grad jemand erklären ?^^
würd da sehr gerne mitfahren...wo in etwa soll das denn in mühlheim-kärlich sein ?


----------



## Burli (18. Mai 2006)

Crazy Creek schrieb:
			
		

> rtf ctf ? ....klingt vielleicht n bisschen dämlich jetzt, aber könnte mir das ma grad jemand erklären ?^^
> würd da sehr gerne mitfahren...wo in etwa soll das denn in mühlheim-kärlich sein ?



RTF = Rad Touristik Fahrt mit dem Rennrad
CTF = Cross Touristik Fahrt mit nem MTB Cross. oder Trekingrad

... glaub ich mal. 

Solche Veranstaltungen sind keine Rennen, es gibt keine Zeitnahme aber alles andere ist wie bei einem Rennen organisiert.

Gruß Burli


----------



## Single-Trail (18. Mai 2006)

CTF steht für Country-Tourenfahrten
( http://www.radsport-aktiv.de/freizeit/freizeitbericht_16.php )

RTF steht für die Veranstaltungskategorie Radtourenfahren (eigentlich: Radtouristikfahrt) des Bund Deutscher Radfahrer e.V.


----------



## Streckenposten (18. Mai 2006)

_CTF steht für Coutry-Tourenfahren._ Die nächste Gelegenheit: Vatertag 25.05.06 in Weibern. Im letzten Jahr war das die Schlammschlacht des Jahres. In diesem Jahr ... ? infos unter *www.rsc-weibern.de*


----------



## null.ahnung (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo Crazy Creek!
Start/Ziel müsste in der Kurfürstenhalle sein(ohne Gewähr).Wenn Du zum ersten mal mitfahren willst empfehle ich Dir aber Weibern.Sehr schöne Strecke(nur leider fast ohne Trails),super nette Leute und gute Verpflegung.Findet an Christi Himmelfahrt statt.
Viele Grüsse
 Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAndernach (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo!
Also Start ist an der Kurfürstenhalle in Kärlich.
Startzeit von 7o bis 10:00 oder 11:00 weiß nicht mehr so genau.
Auf jedenfall ist die Meldezeit 14:00.
Und ja am gleichen Tag findet eine Rennradveranstaltung statt.
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit!
Also bis Sonntag.

Am Donnerstag, den 25.05.2006 fahren wir die 50km Strecke im Rahmen der Veranstaltung des Turnvereins Rengsdorf. Treffen ist um 7,30 Uhr im Freibad in Rengsdorf. Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen.


http://www.mtb-rengsdorf.de/


----------



## Siegfried (26. Mai 2006)

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund...........oder Blei in den Beinen.
Schläfst du noch, oder fährst du schon.?

......der zweite ist der erste Verlierer.......

Gruß


----------



## sebot.rlp (27. Mai 2006)

Wann ist morgen jetzt der offizielle Start, bzw. wann muss man spätestens da sein um sich anzumelden?
Was bedeutet jetzt Startzeit von 7-10 Uhr?


----------



## null.ahnung (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo!
Startzeit bedeutet das Du in der Zeit deine Tour starten kannst.Es handelt sich nicht um ein Rennen,sondern um eine ausgeschilderte Strecke mit einzelnen Verpflegungspunkten.Anmelden kannst du dich bevor Du startest.Kostenpunkt:ca 3â¬
Viel Spass!!
Oliver


----------



## dodo1912 (29. Mai 2006)

mehr Meinungen dazu?


----------



## Cecil974 (29. Mai 2006)

Ja habe auch ne Meinung dazu!!

Für den ersten Teil der Strecke muß ich Schweißtopfen schon Recht geben. Aber  man muß ja auch mal daran denken, dass auch irgendwo 60 Km herkommen müssen. Besser durch die Obstbaumplantagendinger als durchs Industriegebiet. Nachdem wir aber mal Richtung Mosel kamen war es einigermaßen erträglicher... und sogar ein Stückchen Wald   Die Verpflegungsstellen waren nicht so doll - insbesondere die Getränke. Aber es ist doch ein gutes Training finde ich auf 60 Km nur 856 Hm ist das doch schon angenehm. Spaß hatten wir trotzdem!
Gruß Tina


----------



## Single-Trail (29. Mai 2006)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry das war ja wohl ne CTF zum abgewöhnen!
> Die ersten 15 kms waren wohl ein schlechter Witz zick zack durch pampa Glassplitter und Müll um am Ende immer noch in Mülheim zu sein.
> 
> Eine CTF weniger in meinem Kalender fürs nächste Jahr!



danke  jetz bin ich direkt nicht mehr so traurig das ich net mitfahren konnte! 

...mehr meinungen wären super da das meine teilnahme nächstes jahr sehr beeinflussen könnte


----------



## Streckenposten (29. Mai 2006)

Eins ist klar: Die Jungs haben das Beste aus der Mühlheim-Kärlicher Topographie herausgeholt. Das die wenigen Waldstücke in diesem Ballungsgebiet von Jägern und Förstern behütet werden wie ihr Augapfel kann man sich auch vorstellen. Und wenn man in einer Stadt startet, muß man erst mal über Straßen, Radwege, Unterführungen usw. rausfahren. 
Jedenfalls hatte die nächtliche natürliche Streckenbewässerung nicht die heftigen Auswirkungen wie in Weibern. 
Die Ausschilderung kann noch etwas verbessert werden; ansonsten fand ich die Tour in Ordnung und werde im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei sein.


----------



## HerbertS (1. Juni 2006)

*Hallo Streckenposten, hallo MTB´ler.*

Wie Sie schon schreiben, haben wir zu kämpfen mit Forstämter, Jägern und Waldbesitzer, dazu kommen noch zwei Autobahnkreuze mitten im Ballungsgebiet.
Bei der Ausschilderung haben wir auf der Fahrspur mit roter Farbe (-> u. CTF) markiert, zusätzlich rote CTF-Schilder aufgehängt. 
Leider wurden Schilder gestohlen, da wo keine Markierung mit Farbe auf der Fahrspur möglich war. Obwohl zwei Fahrzeuge die Strecke ständig kontrollierten, sind z.B. im Bereich Eichenallee über die Treppenpassage zur Kettiger-Grillhütte allein 7 CTF-Schilder gestohlen worden. So dass viele MTB´ler diesen schönen Streckenteil nicht genießen konnten und sich den Weg zum Ziel selber suchen mußten.
Da werden wir uns noch was einfallen, damit die 3. Tour noch besser wird!


----------

